# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ketu Jam une

## Kuksjan_forever

Nje pershendetje per ju te gjithe 
ja ku e vendosa edhe une me dprezantu se u bon ca kohe qe jam ne forum 

*Emrin e kam : Fatri
jam 18 vjec

jam 1.72m 
pasjone kam shume si p.sh. muzika futbolli .kinemaja e disa te tjera 

skuadra e zemres edhte Juventus

edhe Kombetarja 
per me shum me pyesni 

ja edhe fotoja *

----------


## Klaudia_20

Mire se erdhe mes nesh lal!
Ia kalofsh sa me mire!

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

faleminderit Klaudia 20 te pershendes

----------


## Enkela B.

cool foto kuksiani :buzeqeshje: 
dhe shume simpatok  :buzeqeshje: 
ja kalofsh sa ma mire

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

faleminderit ju pershendes nga zemra ime

----------


## Gjallica

Mire se erdhe patrioto
nice pic....Kuksjan_Forever,,,,,, te uroj te kalosh mire ketu.

     Lot's Love ^^Gjalica^^

----------


## Blerim London

Eh mo kuksjan dole edhe ti ah 
shum bukur patrijot 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## lulebore123

mire se erdhe ketu
havee fun

nice pc
muahh

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

faleminderit nga ju  te gjith 

love you all

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Shume bukur foto byrazer!!

Ja kalofsh sa me mire!!

Ciao me Respekt Driloni!

----------


## ermal80

mire se erdhe  Fatri 
ja dhe nje juventin me shume ne forum

----------


## Kuksjan

Kuksjan mire se paske ardhe patrijot 
shpresoj se do ja kalosh sa me mire ne mesin ton 
shnet

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

flm nga ju te gjith jeni shum te mire 
dhe shpresoj se te ja kalojm mire dhe do bejm nje shoqeri te fort  

ju pershendetje te gjithve

----------


## malli

welkom mire se na erdhe fotoja e bukur.

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

faleminderit shum dhe te pershendes nga zemra

shnet

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

mire se erdhe kuksjan...ja kalofsh bukur mes nesh
nice pic...goxha djal keke

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

flm Shkoder Gurl te pershendes

----------


## enka

mire se erdhe....kalofsh mire byeee

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

thx Enka tepershendes gjithashtu te gjith te tjeret 

me respekt Fatri

----------


## Bernardi

Fatri mir se erdhe e kalofsh sa me mire pran nesh..

----------

